# New Hello from Raleigh,NC



## Filter (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Guy's I have been hunting for 20 years and been archery for about 4
just got my wife into Archery, she has been hunting for 5 year know, just got her a new bow today, i have two boy and hope to get them hunting soon 
Lenny


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellow NC'er 

I am just south of Fayetteville


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Lenny. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!* :darkbeer:


----------



## a7mmnut (Jul 22, 2008)

*Just Up Hwy. 21, Toward Sparta*

Hello, neighbor! Been fishing at Jordan this year?


<7><))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

:wave: hello and :welcome: to AT.


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow tar heeler


----------



## tacker (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome from a good ol carolina boy!:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to AT...
I am just down the road from ya...


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

